# If we had a "Chi Exchange" program...



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Just for fun...

If we could do Chi exchanges (kind of like exchange students) whose Chi would you want? Why?

It would be a toss up for me between Roo and Bryco - I'd have a very hard time choosing between the two! Those tiny little ones just make me smile, everytime I see their baby faces. And, I have a very strong feeling that there is alot of big dog personality packed inside those little bodies.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

haha good question... I love Zoey and Roo <3 but i dont think i could exchange mine for a min I do like the idea tho


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine would have to be Mojie!! i love his cute pics and that little tongue!! x


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, there are so many, but probably 
Asia, Bryco (although he pees too much haha), Quigley (he looks so much like Maya), Drayco (Maya's littermate) or little tiny Zoey.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my... This is one exchange I don't think I could partake in!!! I would miss my Chippy too much!!!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd snatch up Quigley in a heartbeat


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

kimr said:


> Just for fun...
> 
> If we could do Chi exchanges (kind of like exchange students) whose Chi would you want? Why?
> 
> It would be a toss up for me between Roo and Bryco - I'd have a very hard time choosing between the two! Those tiny little ones just make me smile, everytime I see their baby faces. And, I have a very strong feeling that there is alot of big dog personality packed inside those little bodies.


Awww too sweet of you! LMAO ... um, he'll come with a giant pack of belly bands, then 



tricializ said:


> Oh, there are so many, but probably
> Asia, Bryco (although he pees too much haha), Quigley (he looks so much like Maya), Drayco (Maya's littermate) or little tiny Zoey.


Haha poor Bryco and his peeing...the other day he hopped over into my lap in the car and peed on ME. ARGH. I need to do new pics of him soon, he really is starting to look like a lil man 


Hmmm if I entered this exchange...I would steal Perry and Peach!

But that is hard to pick...lol cuz I think of like 8 others I like a lot too...


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I couldnt part with any of mine for a minute...but just saying I wouldnt mind snatching Mojie, Asia and Dexter...hehehe


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes the key is we don't give any up lol we just get to "rent" some for a bit


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd have to "borrow" Brody. My husband and I just LOVE his coloring!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Mobie, Dottie and Asia! I probably wouldnt give them back though  I couldnt part with my guys but I would just take yours, LOL!

ETA...there are so many adorable Chi's on here, in fact all are beautiful but these three stood out as my first initial thoughts


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

kimr said:


> Just for fun...
> If we could do Chi exchanges (kind of like exchange students) whose Chi would you want? Why?
> 
> It would be a toss up for me between Roo and Bryco - I'd have a very hard time choosing between the two! Those tiny little ones just make me smile, everytime I see their baby faces. And, I have a very strong feeling that there is alot of big dog personality packed inside those little bodies.





Adrienne said:


> haha good question... I love Zoey and Roo <3 but i dont think i could exchange mine for a min I do like the idea tho


Aww that's so sweet of you both to mention my Roo. She is my little sweetheart. 

I could not part with either of mine, but there's quite a few little ones on here I'd like to add to my pack. hee hee.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

For me it would be, Jerry, Brody, or Zoey


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just love Laurel :] her coloring is lovely to me and she's always got food on the brain, precious.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't choose just one -- Quigley, Zoey, Chasely's baby whose name I can't think of, any of T's babies, Asia....so may cuties!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol apparently I need to go hide Asia when I get home


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh I love Zoe (that little solid white girl).


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Lol apparently I need to go hide Asia when I get home


What? You're not home? Too late! 

Hello!! Yes, ma'am, you do! My husband is even in love with her and he's not on the forum! You better hide her good!!

Oh, I forgot Bryco and Oakley!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely hide Asia! Now I am seeing all your siggys and my list keeps growing, haha. They are all so cute.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Leila, Brody, Oakley, Ember, Jaylin <3

I'm greedy and can't pick one so I will just have all 5 

Though to be honest i'd have any! They are all so damn cute on here x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

There are soo many I would love to get my hands on! I'd have to do a group exchange because I couldn't pick just one. 
The first bunch that pop in my head are:
Brody
MoJie
Darla 
Betty
Perry

There are a bunch more, but this would be the first group.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I forgot Jerry or Tabatha orrrrr Brody!! there are just to many!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Chimom4 said:


> Oh my... This is one exchange I don't think I could partake in!!! I would miss my Chippy too much!!!!



Well, sometimes people have 'exchange students' without sending one of theirs! Or, maybe we could look at it as sending them on vacation to meet their Chi friends strewn across the world! They'd be well traveled! 

And this is just for fun! I couldn't close my eyes at night without my two little mongrels snuggled up on either side of me!

Poor little Bryco...A little pee never hurt anyone!

I'm reading all your fantasy exchange Chis, and adding to my list! That Zoey melts my heart...And little Maya is precious...Leila and Asia are angels. But there isn't one little Chi on here that I wouldn't take in a heartbeat!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'd take Kimberly's Skylar. But nobody would notice the trade LOL.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> I'd take Kimberly's Skylar. But nobody would notice the trade LOL.


You're right! I referred to your Kahlua in an earlier post today but realize now that I called her Coco. My bad! I'm going to go back and fix that!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to add Leila and Bizkit to the list lol...both would up the trouble quotient here, I think!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> I just love Laurel :] her coloring is lovely to me and she's always got food on the brain, precious.


Lol she is a very pretty color...one of my favorites...but have fun clipping her nails or giving her a bath...guess I will do those before she comes your way ha ha ha.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Lol she is a very pretty color...one of my favorites...but have fun clipping her nails or giving her a bath...guess I will do those before she comes your way ha ha ha.


I'd suffer through it i'm sure. It couldn't be any worse than bathing my moms German Shepard, she ties him to the fence and uses the hose, he's PATHETIC, he'll cry the entire time! He's just too big for her tub.

You tell Laurel she can come to her Aunties anytime! I'll take her!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I have to add Leila and Bizkit to the list lol...both would up the trouble quotient here, I think!


Awwwwwwww! Thank you! I'm afraid Bizkit might try to run your show--but from his bed! He's so funny--he'll be in his bed in my bedroom and hear the girls barking at something in the living room and he'll just stay in his bed and bark from there! A lot of dogs would run into the room to see what the barking is about. Not him. He'll just bark from his bed!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

oooh my!! So many choices..quigley, bryco *(with a diaper on)*  Louie, Fern, Asia,T's jade, and Rache's PIXIE!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> I'm afraid Bizkit might try to run your show--but from his bed! He's so funny--he'll be in his bed in my bedroom and hear the girls barking at something in the living room and he'll just stay in his bed and bark from there! A lot of dogs would run into the room to see what the barking is about. Not him. He'll just bark from his bed!


THAT is funny!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I forgot chico, brody, yoshi, chibi, Oakley, Lyra and shayley/kizzy. Oh man i couldn't handle it.  LOL


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Too many chis that I like here. But I love Zoey, Asia, Dottie, Hope, and Ruby. And many other Chis I can't remember their names.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

cherper said:


> I forgot chico, brody, yoshi, chibi, Oakley, Lyra and shayley/kizzy. Oh man i couldn't handle it.  LOL



You are sweet!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Yes the key is we don't give any up lol we just get to "rent" some for a bit


LOL yes, this. 



AC/DC Fan said:


> Awwwwwwww! Thank you! I'm afraid Bizkit might try to run your show--but from his bed! He's so funny--he'll be in his bed in my bedroom and hear the girls barking at something in the living room and he'll just stay in his bed and bark from there! A lot of dogs would run into the room to see what the barking is about. Not him. He'll just bark from his bed!


Omg that is the funniest image! :lol: I love Bizkit, he's just the cutest little one.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh boy, where do I start....Bryco, Asia, Ivy, Willow, Fern, Diva, Brody, Bentley (any of T's) (I'm going to miss them) and Roo...I would take them all and then some....I could go on and on


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco tonight was soooo eager to mark where Oakley was peeing, he first shoved his head under her, got pee all down his head, on his ear, and in his eye, then before she was even done, started peeing/marking on her. You guys SURE you still want him? Coz I'm about to give him up! LOL


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

LOL I do I do




flippedstars said:


> bryco tonight was soooo eager to mark where oakley was peeing, he first shoved his head under her, got pee all down his head, on his ear, and in his eye, then before she was even done, started peeing/marking on her. You guys sure you still want him? Coz i'm about to give him up! Lol


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd just like to rotate everyone's through. I'd start with Roo,Chibi, Dottie, Fern (with her bags of course), Zoey (she breaks my heart cuz she looks just like my chi that died as a baby), Leila, Bella and Libby, Brody, Louie...just too many to think of! Everyone has such adorable chis.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Pinkchi said:


> Leila, Brody, Oakley, Ember, Jaylin <3
> 
> I'm greedy and can't pick one so I will just have all 5
> 
> Though to be honest i'd have any! They are all so damn cute on here x


Gonna have to surely hid Jaylin lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Well im glad noone has picked Lola cause i would have a hard time giving her up for the exchange  I love reading everyones choices... their are so many great chis on this form


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh so many i would want, although i would mis mine sooo much, but maybe for a short time....
For me i would like, Brody
Kirby kid
Roo
Lotus and Daisy
Maxx
Faith and Glory
Asia
Niko and Bobo
Tabitha and Jerry
Paige etc... etc...
Oh man all of them at one point could come here. lol


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

first female that comes to mind (shouldn't be a surprise): Oakley!!!
first male that comes to mind: Dillon!! I have become fond of the sc/lc black chis; Dillon and Sara's Kirby were part of the inspiration of wanting my third to be black with white


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Zoey ....


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i think i have way to many to list haha


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

cherper said:


> oooh my!! So many choices..quigley, bryco *(with a diaper on)*  Louie, Fern, Asia,T's jade, and Rache's PIXIE!!


Hahaha awwww Thank you! Id love a week or 2 with miss Leila, she looks like such a little characture!

I also really like Darla, pip and roo, perry, any of the green chis and so many others to! I should open a day care just for chis!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby you need a new siggy with Myami in it


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I love Kays Zoey she is a doll and Fizzys Zeta! But I wouldn't be giving up my boy Rocky


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mojo.....


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Well im glad noone has picked Lola cause i would have a hard time giving her up for the exchange  I love reading everyones choices... their are so many great chis on this form


Lola is on my list haha


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and i get first dibs on Dottie by the way. lol
Aswell as Jade, oh cant believe i forgot all the Mchis.
Imagne having them all at once. hehe!! that would fun! but best to have one at a time so can enjoy getting to know them individually. lol am talking like this is actually happening. I wish!!
I cant think of any dog on here i wouldnt want including the chinese crested and other breeds.
I loove them all!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> I'd snatch up Quigley in a heartbeat


You know I was thinking Bella Luna. LOL.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol Well first I would snatch up that hansome Brody and the tiny lil lady Jade lol 
Bella Luna, Quigley, Yoshi, Mari, Hannah, and sexy boy Ninja! ;-)


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't think I could part with mine even for a day. This would be one exchange program I couldn't participate in!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I couldn't part with my girls. However, I'll "borrow" many chis that I've fallen in love with on this forum and keep my girls home. There are too many cute chis here that I couldn't name them all, and it would be difficult to give them back.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Quigley, Bizkit, And Brody, they are all just so darn cute!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Ill have Kirby in a heartbeat xx


Cream Chi's said:


>


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

And Dexter would be a good catch too x


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

How about a husband exchange? Id like to trade with one of the ladies on here who have a housefull of chis and a hubby who doesnt complain


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> How about a husband exchange? Id like to trade with one of the ladies on here who have a housefull of chis and a hubby who doesnt complain


:laughing8: :laughing7: Haha tooo funny, but a great idea!! 
I'll do the same!!!! Miles comes to mind  teehee


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I love them all too - it would be way to hard for me to decide so I would end up with all of them and my house would be 101 Chi's instead of 101 Dalmations. lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ok I have a long list but I would pick

Willy
Maya (mchis)
Marley (mchis)
Lotus
Chloe
Zoey
Brody
Oakley
Kizzie
Shayla
Jazzman's merle- Mateo? I think his name is
Betty and Goose
Bijou 

shoot that's all I can think of right now! 

But I could NEVER trade Ninja even for a day I would seriously throw up lol I can't even go overnight without feeling ill without him hahaha sick obsession! Anyone can feel free to take Baby-Love hahaha my oh probably would never let Prada go either I have to fight with him to have her here sometimes


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> I love them all too - it would be way to hard for me to decide so I would end up with all of them and my house would be 101 Chi's instead of 101 Dalmations. lol


Haha, me too! lol. It's too hard to choose, I love way too many on here. I'd take them all and be the crazy lady with a house filled with chi's.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

cherper said:


> :laughing8: :laughing7: Haha tooo funny, but a great idea!!
> I'll do the same!!!! Miles comes to mind  teehee


Yes! Or MChis hubby, he must be great too!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> Yes! Or MChis hubby, he must be great too!


Dude yes!!!! and ALL her chi's and new babies included! 

*I keep thinking of more chi's i love on here.  *


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Reese and Miley said:


> How about a husband exchange? Id like to trade with one of the ladies on here who have a housefull of chis and a hubby who doesnt complain


Hahahaha...me too


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> I'd take them all and be the crazy lady with a house filled with chi's.


Me too, if I only had a million dollars


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a few on the forum i would like too have but i couldn't part with mine even for a minute though if anyone wants too send me some for cuddles i wouldn't mind!! 
Even though my boys are driving me up the wall at the minute with the girls being in season!!! Nitemare times here but i still couldn't part with them!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I agree I wouldn't want to part with Leila. She is perfect in every way!!


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh gosh! I'd have to "rent" kizzie, roo, and Asia!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OK I would take Jerry and Tabitha, Brody, Joie, Jade, Chloe, Ms. Madison and Dexter


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

this is just too funny!!!

Ok here goes my list in random order:

Asia
Alfie, Suzie, Carlin (Freedomchis)
Tabitha
Bentley 
Pixie
Jade
Lyra (Smith)
Cookie
.... and so many more


----------

